# James Jones traded.....



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

apparently in that deal with Portland for a 3 mill trade exception and cash. No links yet.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Meh. Good back-up SF, and Portland needed it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

NO! He's an amazing defender! I think that this was going to be his breakout season!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I don't like the deal, James Jones provided solid depth.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Out goes Junior, and lets bring in the Senior, Hill. =)


----------



## skatesb16 (Dec 11, 2006)

Damn this scared the crap out of me. Apparently the Blazers wanted Jones in the deal for the 24th pick, but that didn't happen. Thank God, no need to trade away one of the few guys in our rotation.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

??

He was in that deal for the 24th pick, wasn't he?

Did I miss something?


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

wut i heard nothing about this? but then again i stopped watching the draft after the 35th pick. when the celtics selected Glen Davis.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

skatesb16 said:


> Damn this scared the crap out of me. Apparently the Blazers wanted Jones in the deal for the 24th pick, but that didn't happen. *Thank God, no need to trade away one of the few guys in our rotation.*


dang, that sums up my thoughts! we need him as a bench/role player, he is good


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Looks like it's legit...
http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/story/92451



> Report: Suns trade James Jones to Blazers
> Jerry Brown, Tribune
> The Suns, continuing to push their payroll back toward the luxury tax threshold, have apparently found some help from Portland -- again.
> 
> ...


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Considering Pritchard didn't want to speak about Sergio Rodriguez and Rudy Fernandez playing together (even though they are countrymen and have played together before), citing that he "shouldn't be talking about that yet", makes me think the Future Considerations involved might involve one of the 4 point guards that the Blazers have on the roster.

Could Sergio (a poor man's Steve Nash clone, or at least a similar player) be coming to Phoenix to solve their backup PG problem?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> ??
> 
> He was in that deal for the 24th pick, wasn't he?
> 
> Did I miss something?


Yeah, Logic(Bryan Colangelo) and Reason(Jerry Colangelo) have left the organization. It's now run by Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumb.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Sorry to see James go. He was a nice, nice player.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm a bit confused... I keep hearing Shawn Marion instead of James Jones in some places, then I hear James Jones instead of Shawn Marion in other places. Honestly, I think it's JJ instead of Marion simply because Marion going to Portland just doesn't make sense in a variety of ways


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's Jones in this deal.

Only heard Marion mentioned by someone in the mysterious deal Portland has made for a SF. Someone said it's Marion. But I do not think we would give him up for what they could possibly offer.

Marion has veto power, because he won't agree to sign an extension with teams.


----------



## skatesb16 (Dec 11, 2006)

I read an article last night that said Jones was a part of a different deal that didn't happen. I really don't understand this move. Junior had a tough year last year, but he was still a great player. Bad move, Kerr. This better mean we have a good shot at Grant Hill.

Great pickup for the Blazers, though.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/366326-why-kp-said-wait-10-days.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blazers aren't getting Marion. Suns intend to keep the core together. They aren't gonna dump him for nothing. They would do it if it's make the team better. But even so, he wouldn't allow a trade to Boston, and no matter how good Portland will be in the future, he won't go there and agree to sign an extension while he's been with PHX his whole career. He's not stupid. He wants to win now.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

This deal is pending due to the deal Portland has with New York which needs to be approved first. There was talk that Portland wanted to move into the 20's and were offering 3 million and 1 or both of their second round picks. I can see either one of Portland's PG's coming to phoenix (hopefully Sergio) or McRoberts or Green, my guess is more likely McRoberts. I guess we will find out in a couple of days.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I'm a bit confused... I keep hearing Shawn Marion instead of James Jones in some places, then I hear James Jones instead of Shawn Marion in other places. Honestly, I think it's JJ instead of Marion simply because Marion going to Portland just doesn't make sense in a variety of ways



yes it does. Portland is looking for 3. Yunno how good they could be with the lineup of...

ODEN
ALDRIDGE
MARION
ROY
FRANCIS

k-k-killa

p.s. but i heard that stevie's contract got bought out and hes rumored to return to the H.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

**** give phoenix steve francis in a sign-and-trade give up jones and jalen rose.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

why would we want Francis? Jalen Rose is a FA. He made vet min with us. He counts for that large contract elsewhere.


Be realistic.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> yes it does. Portland is looking for 3. Yunno how good they could be with the lineup of...
> 
> ODEN
> ALDRIDGE
> ...


I think EVERY team is doing that. Marion with Dwight Howard.... Marion with Okafor.... Marion on the Pistons.... Marion on the Bulls..... Marion on LA....Minny.... you see where I'm going. Marion is one of the best team players in the league because he exists through hustle and therefor can gel on any team. He is probably the best player in the league without the ball.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Check out this quote from Pritchard made on Sports Business Radio when talking about the Phoenix trade.

Kevin Pritchard said Saturday that we made a trade "to gain another pick and a player and also an acclaimed player that we feel very good about"

"The pick" in the trade is of course #24 Rudy Fernandez.
"The player" is James Jones
The "acclaimed player" could be Shawn Marion or possibly somebody like Diaw or maybe some other small forward in a three way.

I was just interested in hearing your guy's thoughts about what else could be going on in Blazer/Sun's trade.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

How would you guys feel about trading Diaw to us? I just made a thread about this a little bit ago, thinking that could be the player.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> How would you guys feel about trading Diaw to us? I just made a thread about this a little bit ago, thinking that could be the player.



You guys are not getting Marion or Diaw. I really don't know where the hell all this crap came from. You get #24 and Jones. Good day. =)


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> You guys are not getting Marion or Diaw. I really don't know where the hell all this crap came from. You get #24 and Jones. Good day. =)


To be fair it is coming from our GM Kevin Pritchard from the link I posted.

We don't really know the details other than there is another aspect to the Suns/Blazer trade not announced. 

Personally I think a three way with Marion coming to the Blazers, picks and prospects from us going to the Minnesota, and KG to Suns makes sense.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Chalupa said:


> To be fair it is coming from our GM Kevin Pritchard from the link I posted.
> 
> We don't really know the details other than there is another aspect to the Suns/Blazer trade not announced.
> 
> Personally I think a three way with Marion coming to the Blazers, picks and prospects from us going to the Minnesota, and KG to Suns makes sense.



Well, that's my fault. I didn't see the link.

The trade does make sense, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Kevin Garnett still is very much available after the Timberwolves tried in vain to trade their superstar before the draft Thursday. Reports out of Phoenix are that the Suns -- Garnett's supposed team of choice -- are done trying to deal for him after predraft talks broke down.



That's from SI.com Truth and Rumors section.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> wut i heard nothing about this? but then again i stopped watching the draft after the 35th pick. when the celtics selected Glen Davis.


haha


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

As a note, the Suns can't trade Diaw immediately because he just signed a contract extension. (Not until November, if I remember right.) That and he's a base year compensation player, so his cap number would count as half during the trade. (So he'd be a $4.5 million dollar contract in a deal, as opposed to a $9 million contract.)

Same with Barbosa, just switch the numbers around so Barbosa's contract is being used instead of Diaw's bloated, ridiculous contract. =]


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> This deal is pending due to the deal Portland has with New York which needs to be approved first. There was talk that Portland wanted to move into the 20's and were offering 3 million and 1 or both of their second round picks. *I can see either one of Portland's PG's coming to phoenix (hopefully Sergio) or McRoberts or Green, my guess is more likely McRoberts.* I guess we will find out in a couple of days.


You guys are getting $3 mil cash and a $3 mil TPE, "I really don't know where the hell all this crap came from. Good day. =)"


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

BIG Q said:


> You guys are getting $3 mil cash and a $3 mil TPE, "I really don't know where the hell all this crap came from. Good day. =)"


No White Chocolate?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

nffl said:


> No White Chocolate?


Sergio's nickname is Spanish Chocolate. White Chocolate is Jason Williams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

James Jones first comments 


> Jones talks
> 
> 
> James Jones, who is headed to Portland once a Suns draft night trade is finalized, spoke about the deal for the first time Tuesday to KTAR-AM.
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I hope he throws this trade back in Sarver's face.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Sergio's nickname is Spanish Chocolate. White Chocolate is Jason Williams.


haha my bad I actually knew that, but just typed it wrong. whatever. :9

hope everybody had a happy july 4th.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

does anyone here have any idea why this trade hasn't been made official yet?

It seems like it is taking wayyyy too long for the NBA to process a few million bucks for Jones and a draft pick.

If this deal was already agreed upon, then why has NBA.com not released anything about the trade?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I have no idea, maybe the rookie has to sign his contract?


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I hope he throws this trade back in Sarver's face.


I know, ill miss james jones, he was a good baller, i thought we would have held on to him  
hill is basically his replacement then?


----------

